# Orchids in terrarium?



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I just put a small orchid in my terrarium to experiment with. Has anyone put one in before? Did it survive? I hope it does its gorgeous!

Thanks, 
Lexi


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Many orchids are suitable for viv use. What kind do you have?


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I have no idea I picked it up at home depo out of curiosity. If I take a picture of it could you identify it for me?


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Im sure someone will, lots of people on dendroboard know their plants!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Most of what they sell are phalaenopsis, which can be... eh in a viv. It all depends totally on the viv and placement though.

Here's a nice list of orchids from one of the forum's sponsors that will do well in a viv:
Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Power Search results


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

If you put it somewhere the roots can REALLY dry out, it will likely survive. However, it's not likely to bloom again in there.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

dravenxavier said:


> If you put it somewhere the roots can REALLY dry out, it will likely survive. However, it's not likely to bloom again in there.


Does it need to stay fairly dry? I can move it to another area if so I just kinda put it in the biggest free spot :/


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Phals are generally very prone to rot, and the plant/roots need to dry out between waterings. Leave the roots uncovered (i.e. no sphagnum moss or anything around them) and do not allow water to sit on the center of the plant, where the leaves join, for too long a period of time.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My first success with orchids in the viv, was with Bulbophyllum, then Restripia. I've been told that pretty much any Bulbophyllum or Restripia can thrive in our viv conditions. From there it's just a matter of getting a smaller species. Some of the Bulbophyllums can get too big.
I know very little about orchids, yet these species are thriving and blooming for me. That tells me they are good starter species, in my opinion, especially the Bulbophyllum.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the main problem for most vivs is that they are too wet and/or have poor air circulation, which leads to the demise of many an orchid


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> My first success with orchids in the viv, was with Bulbophyllum, then Restripia. I've been told that pretty much any Bulbophyllum or Restripia can thrive in our viv conditions. From there it's just a matter of getting a smaller species. Some of the Bulbophyllums can get too big.
> I know very little about orchids, yet these species are thriving and blooming for me. That tells me they are good starter species, in my opinion, especially the Bulbophyllum.


Many Restrepias (rarer ones) need conditions cooler than most can offer in a viv to encourage blooming (50s) but the foliage usually does extremely well. 
Bulbophyllums are a great choice, but many need a seasonal dry period to bloom reliably


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

To the OP. If you want to have good success with orchids in a terrarium, let me direct you to Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick

They can set you up with vivarium suitable orchids that should easily thrive in your frog habitat


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

dravenxavier said:


> Phals are generally very prone to rot, and the plant/roots need to dry out between waterings. Leave the roots uncovered (i.e. no sphagnum moss or anything around them) and do not allow water to sit on the center of the plant, where the leaves join, for too long a period of time.


Okay I will try that thank you!


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's my orchid friend it anyone knows what kind it is 
Sorry I haven't got to cleaning the glass yet haha



















And my air plant if anyone knows the species? It has a little purple flower in the middle.













Thanks everyone, you're wonderful!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The orchid is indeed a Phalaenopsis hybrid. The air plant is Tillandsia ionantha


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Mount the phal in a similar fashion to the Tillandsia if you can. I would also try to avoid spraying the leaves of the plant directly, if they do not dry off within an hour or so.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Good idea! I was thinking of that at first but it's about as tall as my terrarium so I tried to put it in the lowest spot that wasn't directly under the light. You guys on these forums are so great! I'm excited to have found this website. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you frogparty you've been a great help I really appreciate it. I hope to one day to have a vast knowledge of plants and frogs (or at least superior googling abilities) as you appear to have. Thanks a billion!


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

A potted Phal is growing upside down. They grow on trees with the roots up and spike and leaves hanging down. Flip it over and mount it with the roots at the top of the viv. 
The roots will dry out, water won't collect in the center, and with the extra light, it will do better.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

drill small hole in plastic rim and wire to the rim


----------



## V.Gage (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a few orchids in one of my vivs that are doing fine. I get regular blooms. I,m thinking of adding some to my other viv


----------



## V.Gage (Aug 11, 2013)

so do I and they seem to florish quite well. Matter of fact got a new bloom today and looks like few more on the way. I posted a pic in another thread in this section. I love them, These have to be the most outstanding blooms I have ever seen. I have a new love for these orchids


----------

